# Any way to set the host protected area (HPA)?

## c00l.wave

I want to try enabling a HPA on an external drive but unfortunately, hdparm depends on deprecated IDE modules which I can't get enabled.

I'm expecting something like:

```
# hdparm -N /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 max sectors   = 65134/1953525168, HPA is enabled
```

But all I get is:

```
# hdparm -N /dev/sdd

/dev/sdd:

The running kernel lacks CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL support for this device.

 READ_NATIVE_MAX_ADDRESS_EXT failed: Invalid argument
```

Compiling IDE support as a module, loading it and re-attaching the USB drive did not help.

Kernel version is 3.6.11-gentoo, hdparm has been updated to 9.43 (latest available version). Is there any way to manipulate the HPA from modern kernels or do I have to use an old live CD from around 2009?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

c00l.wave,

External drives USB/Fireware/eSATA, have always been on the SCSI software stack.

As well as hdparam, there is sdparam ... that may be worth a try.

Be warned that many USB/IDE or USB/SATA converters to not support all the commands you might need.

----------

